# Koihändler Dirk Ottlik - Ein Erfahrungsbericht



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Hier möchte ich gerne mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Koihändler Dirk Ottlik schildern.

Dazu muss ich auch ein wenig weiter auholen und eine kleine Vorgeschichte erzählen.

Als ich mich Anfang des Jahres 2016 für den Abriss meines alten Teiches und den Neubau eines richtigen Koiteiches entschieden hatte, mussten alle verbliebenen Fische in eine Innenhälterung umziehen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt besaß ich noch einen 17cm großen und zwei Jahre alten Koi, den ich privat erstanden hatte. Mit Hilfe eines Bekannten und viel Recherche arbeitete ich mich in die Thematik Koihaltung und Gesundherhaltung ein und konnte den verbliebenen Fisch wieder aufpäppeln.

Nach einigen Wochen entschied ich mich dafür den Koi wieder zu vergesellschaften. Im Internet entdeckte ich die Seite Koishop.de, die ähnlich wie Ebay, über Auktionen verschiedene Koi zu attraktiven Preisen anbot. Mitte März ersteigerte ich dort zwei Nisai (zweijährige Fische). Die Fische wollte ich mir Mitte April per Overnight Express, in meinem Urlaub zustellen lassen. 

Der Kontakt lief immer über Mails und war recht zäh zu Anfang. Die Zustellung im April wurde mir bestätigt und bevor der Versand erfolgen sollte, sollte es eine weitere Info geben. Zwei Tage vor Urlaubsbeginn hatte ich dann die Info bekommen das die Fische pünktlich ausgeliefert werden sollten.

So gegen 10.00Uhr Morgens klingelte es dann an der Tür. Ein Lieferant der Firma GO! wartete mit einem Paket. Auf der Internetseite von Koishop wurde empfohlen den Karton in Anwesenheit des Lieferanten zu öffnen und die Unversehrtheit der Fische zu prüfen. Dies habe ich dann auch getan. Eine Sichtprüfung erfolgte durch die Tüten und ich konnte nichts feststellen. Der Lieferant zischte also wieder ab. Nachdem ich die Fische in eine Wanne umgesetzt hatte um die Wasserwerte zu prüfen und sie langsam an mein Wasser zu gewöhnen, stellte meine Frau bei beiden Fischen leichte Rötungen fest. Ein Fisch hatte außerdem Karpfenpocken an der Rückenflosse und der Schwanzflosse. Ich setzte die Prozedur erst mal fort und die Fische später in die Hälterung.

Am Tag darauf nahm ich erst mal Kontakt zu einem Bekannten auf und schilderte Ihm die Probleme. Er erklärte mir das der Transport natürlich Stress für die Fische ist und Rötungen und Pocken die Folgen sein können. Diese Symptome seien aber grundsätzlich erst mal nichts was sich nicht auch nach 2-3 Tagen legen könnte. Ich musste mich entscheiden mich nochmal beim Händler zu melden oder es selbst zu versuchen. Ich entschied mich für zweiteres. 

Tatsächlich waren die Pocken nach 3-4 Tagen abgefallen, was ich als gutes Zeichen wertete. Die Rötungen waren allerdings noch vorhanden und hatten sich leicht verschlimmert. Ich war damals der Meinung das ich jetzt das Problem selber austragen müsse, da schon zu viele Tage vergangen waren. Ich konnte ja nicht mehr wirklich nachweisen woher die Rötungen kamen. Vom Händler, vom Transport oder am Ende von mir? Leider hatte ich auch keine vernünftigen Fotos am Tag der Lieferung gemacht.

Was dann folgte war ein wochenlanges Auf und Ab. Mal wurden die Stellen besser, mal schlechter. Ich fing an verschiedene Behandlungen durch zu führen, und versuchte alles mir mögliche. Man könnte mich auch fragen, warum ich keinen Koiarzt kontaktiert habe. Einfach gesagt war mir meine Hälterung einfach zu peinlich und ich nicht bereit mehrere hundert Euro für eine Behandlung auszugeben. Die emotionale Bindung zu den Tieren war auch noch nicht wirklich vorhanden, da der Spass stark gelitten hatte nach all den Rückschlägen.

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass einer der neuen Fische durch starke Infektionen verstorben ist. Auch der aus dem alten Teich übrig gebliebene Koi hat das Dilemma am Ende doch nicht überlebt.
Einzig und allein ein Chagoi konnte sein Immunsystem wieder stabiliseren. Seine Wunden sind fast komplett wieder verschwunden. Er wird aber wohl 1-2 Narben behalten. 

Nachdem sich die Lage in meiner Hälterung wieder normalisiert hatte wurde mir empfohlen mich doch noch einmal bei Herrn Dirk Ottlik zu melden und mein Dilemma zu schildern. Da ich natürlich weiterhin Interesse am Koihobby habe und mir auch gerne mal die Anlagen vor Ort ansehen wollte, habe ich mit einem Bekannten, der dort einige Fische ersteigert hatte, einen Termin vereinbart.

Ich hatte dem Händler keine Vorwürfe gemacht und wollte es auch nicht auf einen Schadenersatz anlegen, da ich ja selber viele ungünstige Entscheidungen getroffen hatte. Daher fuhr ich dann am 11.06.2016 ohne große Ansprüche nach Oberhausen um einfach mal zu gucken und vielleicht auch ein wenig zu reden. 

Mir wurde im Vorfeld schon geraten etwas Zeit mit zu bringen, da es sich nicht um eine für den Endkunden optimierte Verkaufsanlage handelt. Herr Ottlik ist im eigentlichen Sinne ein Importeur und Zwischenhändler von Koi. Der Bereich der Auktionen ist noch recht neu und die Betreuung der Fische und Kunden vor Ort nimmt nunmal einiges an Zeit in Anspruch.

Kurz vor dem Ziel in Oberhausen, fragt man sich schon wo hier bitte eine große Anlage für Koi stehen soll. Versteckt hinter einigen Häusern, neben einem Schotterparkplatz stehen dann plötzlich drei riesige Glashäuser. Das Ganze hat etwas von dem Feeling eines japanischen Züchters. 

Im ersten Glashaus gibt es ein kleines Büro in dem Herr Ottlik mit einigen Kunden saß. Wir haben kurz und freundlich hallo gesagt und sind dann erst mal auf einen Rundgang durch die Hallen los. Die Sonne hat nicht sehr stark geschienen an diesem Tag, aber an den Thermometern im Glashaus konnte man sehen das es drinnen doch deutlich über 30 Grad hatte. 

In Glashaus 1 sind vor allem oberirdisch aufgestellte Becken mit den Fischen aus den Auktionen, die schon mal vorselektiert dort schwimmen. Auch einige Becken mit durchgehend einer Varietät findet man dort. Dies sind alles Tosai gewesen. Außerdem findet man auch mehrere größere Becken mit reichlich Showa und ein Becken mit Shiro Utsuri. Diese Fische waren aus meiner Sicht mindestens Nisai, vielleicht auch schon Sansai oder älter. Im hinteren Bereich von Glashaus 1 hat man dann die richtig in den Boden eingelassenen Betonbecken wo z.B. Kohaku, Karashi, Ochiba und andere Tosai zu finden waren. 

 

  

Die Hallen 2 und 3 sind beide fast gleich aufgebaut.
Die Becken sind ebenfalls aus Beton und durch einen Mittelsteg aus Holz getrennt, auf dem man sich bewegen kann. Diese beiden Hallen sind vor allem größeren Koi vorbehalten. Mir im Kopf geblieben sind vor allem einige große Chagoi und ein richtig fetter Kohaku.

  

Wir haben die Hallen mehrere Male durchwandert und sind auch mit dem ein oder anderen Koikichi ins Gespräch gekommen der vor Ort war. Es ist durchaus interessant, wen man dort alles vor Ort trifft. Da Herr Ottlik an diesem Tag alleine vor Ort war und sich für seine Kunden sehr viel Zeit nimmt, mussten wir schon einige Stunden ausharren bis wir an der Reihe waren. Das liegt vor allem daran dass Herr Ottlik auch viele Infos rum um Koi, Züchter, die Qualität und andere Interessante Dinge zu berichten weiß. Mit Kaffee, einigen Gesprächen und natürlich dem Betrachten von Koi, konnten wir die Zeit aber letzendlich auch überbrücken. 

Nachdem Herr Ottlik die ersteigerten Fische meines Bekannten zusammengestellt hatte war ich an der Reihe. Ich hatte mich in der ganzen Zwischenzeit in das Becken mit den Ochiba Shigure verguckt. Es wurden mir bestimmt 20-30 Fische mit einem Schleppnetz abgefischt die ich dann teils selbstständig und mit hilfreichen Tipps einiger Anwesender weiter selektieren konnte. Am Ende waren es noch vier Tosai die für mich in Frage kamen. Herr Ottlik hat dann nochmal versucht das Geschlecht zu identifizieren, was bei Tosai aber nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. Dabei ist einer als mögliches Männchen aufgefallen der somit nicht mehr in der engeren Wahl stand. Letzendlich konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden und habe gleich zwei Fische ausgewählt. Einen Ginrin Ochiba und einen ohne Ginrin. 

Bis dato hatte ich mit Herr Ottlik noch nicht über meine ganze Vorgeschichte geredet. Er schien aber bestens informiert zu sein. Möglicher Weise weil er auch die Foren liest, oder durch meinen Bekannten. Ich war jedenfals mehr als Überrascht in wie weit er mir letztendlich entgegen gekommen ist und habe dann gleich noch einen Mukashi mitgenommen. Das habe ich so nicht erwartet gehabt. *Nein, die Fische waren nicht umsonst!* Sein Motto lautet aber das jeder Spass am Koi-Hobby haben sollte und keinen Stress.  

Herr Ottlik hat mich aber nochmals darauf hingewiesen bei möglichen Problemen in der Zukunft, gleich Kontakt zu ihm auf zu nehmen, damit kein Frust für beide Seiten entsteht!

Nachdem die Tiere in Tüten mit reichlich Sauerstoff verpackt waren konnten wir uns auf den Heimweg machen. 

  

Die Fische sind mittlerweile einige Tage bei mir und topfit. Heute Morgen gab es dann auch das erste mal ein paar kleine Pellets zu futtern. Bisher also alles gut! 

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr positiv von der Anlage und vom von Herrn Ottlik angetan. Man hat dort eine sehr große Auswahl an Koi und eine freundliche und sehr kompetente Beratung. Und da man ja nach Möglichkeit nicht von vielen unterschiedlichen Händlern seine Fische beziehen soll, steht er momentan ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## der_odo (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,

wieso hast du dir denn überhaupt Fische zusenden lassen?
Von Peine aus sind es doch nur ein paar km nach Braunschweig, Salzgitter und Hannover und in den Harz, wo die ganzen KoiHändler sitzen. Und diese haben Koi von....bis in den Anlagen sitzen.
Also bei besonders teuren und hochwertigen Tieren kann ich das ja noch einiger Maßen nachvollziehen , aber bei "einfachen" Koi, die man bei jedem Händler bekommt so ein Aufwand mit versenden usw.?


----------



## KarinSofia (15. Juni 2016)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß durch diese " Aktion " wieder einmal Tiere ihr Leben lassen mußten, würde ich mich erst dann mit dem Kauf von Koi befassen,  wenn mein Teich absolut fertiggestellt ist und das Wasser eine Qualität hat, die jedem Koi gerecht wird !!!!!
Ich muß außerdem nicht erst " eine Beziehung " zu einem Tier aufgebaut haben, um ihm zu helfen.
Wenn ich ein Tier bei mir aufgenommen habe, dann habe auch ich die Verantwortung für dieses Lebewesen übernommen!!!


----------



## Petta (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lied war, dass einer der neuen Fische durch starke Infektionen verstorben ist. Auch der aus dem alten Teich übrig gebliebene Koi hat das Dilemma am Ende doch nicht überlebt.



Sind doch nicht die ersten Leichen die du im Keller hast...............................


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Ja, der Dirk gehört ganz klar zu den kompetenteren Händlern in der Szene, da merkt man gleich das er viel Zeit in Japan verbracht hat.

Warum du jedoch Fische schon mitgenommen hast wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben, wünsche den Fischen aber viel Glück!

Zu den Verlusten aus dem koishop kann ich nur sagen das du Dirk direkt kontaktieren hättest sollen, hätte dir auch seine Handy-Nr geben können, dann wäre den Fischen viel Leid erspart geblieben.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2016)

Und um die Geschichte noch abzurunden fehlen ein paar Bider der jetzigen Hälterung, wo sich die neuen Lieblinge tummeln.

Oder hat Du diese im Teich Deines Bauleiters geparkt? Wäre sinnvoll, weil Fische kaufen während des Teichbau´s.......wurde ja schon angemerkt.....und Du weißt ja, wer neben den Unwägbarkeiten bei Tieren aus Massenhaltung und Transport Mitschuld ist an den Leichen.

War das nun Tierliebe gewesen, was Dich zum Kauf antrieb?
Richtig nett finde ich übrigens, dass Du die Schuld an dem Tod der Tiere nicht nur bei dem Händler gesucht hast!
Aber dann wieder neue Koi zu kaufen....was bei einer guten Hälterung natürlich möglich ist....

Mannomann- und dann noch den Teichbau am Hacken- wo es sicher noch eine oder andere Engstelle gibt.
Gib Gas, damit die Fische ein Zuhause bekommen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Wenn man eine vernünftig funktionierende Hälterung hat bei der alles stimmt, können die Fische auch länger darin bleiben.
Nicht umsonst holen manche Ihre Fische zum Winter rein.
Tosa kann das bestätigen.
Ich sehe also keinen Grund mich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen.
Dann müsste man nämliche jede Hälterung anzweifeln.



> Und um die Geschichte noch abzurunden fehlen ein paar Bider der jetzigen Hälterung, wo sich die neuen Lieblinge tummeln.


Der aufmerksame Leser konnte diese schon sehen.


Ist Montag oder warum ist die dunkle Seite der Macht so stark heute?


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist Montag oder warum ist die dunkle Seite der Macht so stark heute?


na weil heute vor 120 Jahren ein schweres Erdbeben in Japan war.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Einfach gesagt war mir meine Hälterung einfach zu peinlich





Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn man eine vernünftig funktionierende Hälterung hat bei der alles stimmt, können die Fische auch länger darin bleiben.



Der aufmerksame Leser hat doch nur gelesen, was der Meister geschrieben hat und muss wohl irgendwie die Bilder Deiner peinichen vernünftig funktionierenden Hälterung und Filterung übersehen haben.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Der aufmerksame Leser wird erkennen das einige Monate Zeitunterschied zwischen April und Juni liegen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> na weil heute vor 120 Jahren ein schweres Erdbeben in Japan war.


Da wurden anscheinend so manche ganz schön durchgerüttelt bei.
Bleibende Schäden sind echt nicht zum lachen. 

Ich finds immer wieder geil wie ich die Massen bewege hier im Forum. 
Die ganzen lesenden User die unten angezeigt werden sind ja der Hammer. 
Der Unruheherd hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,

Ich hole meine nicht mehr rein......

Derzeit schwimmen bei mir zwar 10 Koi in der ih, aber nur weil es bei einem Bekannten mit dem teichbau stockt. Einer der wichtigsten Parameter dabei ist, keine neuen Fische in den bestehenden bestand in der hälterung.

Hiermal ne Kurzübersicht der Standards:
- nach Möglichkeit keine neuen Fische in den bestehenden bestand einmischen
- viel wasserwechsel
- sehr große Tauch Uvc, mind. 4-6watt je m3 Wasser
- sehr gute eingefahrene Biologie, bei neuen Fischen nicht aus dem Teich!
- Desinfektion aller Gerätschaften oder doppelte Verfügbarkeit, sprich was ich im Teich nutze kommt nie in die ih.
- reduzierte Futtergabe
- überdimensionierte Filteranlage
- Möglichkeit der beheizung
- Abdeckung des Beckens
- Beleuchtung
- Wasserwerte zwingend mit tropfentest täglich zur gleichen Zeit messen
- sehr viel Erfahrung mit Koi, sprich schnelles erkennen der Symptome und Kenntnis über die Behandlung, das beginnt mit den Wasserwerten und endet beim Fisch.
- Mega-Belüftung
- Kontrolle der o2 werte 
Uvm.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Bestätigung tosa.


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2016)

jetzt haltet doch den Flo ned vom Teichbauen ab, sonst müssen die Fische ja noch länger in der "peinlichen Hälterung" verbringen.

und du Flo baust den Teich zügig fertig, ned immer Inetz guggen  sonst wirst du ned fertig


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder geil wie ich die Massen bewege hier im Forum.
> Die ganzen lesenden User die unten angezeigt werden sind ja der Hammer.



Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie ein bisschen an Jogi Löw....


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2016)

Nun ja, das Publikum wird unterhalten. 
Du kannst doch aber nicht nur Zustimmung erwarten.
Aber vielen Dank für die ehrliche Schilderung.
Viele würden einfach stillschweigend regelmäßig Löcher buddeln und neue Lieblinge kaufen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> nd du Flo baust den Teich zügig fertig, ned immer Inetz guggen


Roger that.



Christine schrieb:


> Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie ein bisschen an Jogi Löw....


Nur das ich mir nicht vor allen Leuten an die Eier packe. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber vielen Dank für die ehrliche Schilderung.


Dafür bin ich da. Florian packt aus. Die Warheiten hinter der Fassade. Live im Mittagsprogramm bei hobby-gartenteich.de.


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nur das ich mir nicht vor allen Leuten an die Eier packe.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juni 2016)

Ist das jetzt das Ende, oder wird es irgendwann mal wieder gut Petta?
Du scheinst ja echt einen an mir gefressen zu haben.
Eier hin oder her, komm einfach mal wieder runter zu mir in den Leichenkeller.
Hier ist es schön kühl und es gibt Bier.


----------



## KarinSofia (15. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist Montag oder warum ist die dunkle Seite der Macht so stark heute?



Du hast nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, daß Du auch noch Beifall erntest


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2016)

So, es ist jetzt wohl alles gesagt, oder ?


----------

